# Tale of two pigeons



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, first off, the bigger baby has finally told me his name. It's Jeepers. And Jeepers had figured out syringe eating as of earlier today. He eats so much I may have to knit him a little birdie bra.
As to the other baby, previously known as Spanky, well, I'm not as fluent in baby pigeon as I am in baby pidgen. What I was hearing as Spanky was actually Spunky. Little Spunky just sat, gave me such a look and corrected me. How humiliating !! Spunky has no problem eating.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, your birdies can come up with the best names. 

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great names, Daryl! It must be very helpful to speak and understand the language  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

You beat me to it!

Great Thread Title....and GREAT NAMES!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Treesa,
You can still use the title, just say it's your version. I don't own the copyright yet. 
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Well, all is well*

that ends well!  Tell Spunky that he's very lucky to have someone who, at least, has some grasp of "pijjie-speak!"

The minute I saw the name Jeepers, I immediately thought of the VERY old song called "Jeepers Creepers (Where Did You Get Those Peepers)." Bet Maggie remembers that one...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Treesa,
> You can still use the title, just say it's your version. I don't own the copyright yet.
> Daryl



Hi Daryl,

LOL.... .. I got a copy-right 3 weeks ago...different version, same idea...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, even I remember that song. There's nothing Creepers or creepy about Jeepers. He's just a fat little puff-ball.
Daryl


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Wonderfull names Daryl! I first thought of that song also! Lol!

Denise


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Shi, I sure do remember that song; well, not all the words but the melody. You just can't beat the "oldies".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hey Shi, I sure do remember that song; well, not all the words but the melody. You just can't beat the "oldies".


You can say THAT again, Maggie! I am VERY happy to see that some "youngsters" remember the "oldies" too!  Just shows to go ya that 'age' is a relative term!

Daryl - with Jeepers being a fat puff-ball, I can easily see him "creeping" along (NEVER in the negative sense!) Of course, once he/she becomes a 'lean machine," the term will be RUNNING along! LOL However, "running" doesn't rhyme with "Jeepers!"


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, time for an update on Spunky and Jeepers. Spunky is still tiny and feisty, Jeep is much bigger. Both are well feathered out, and eating seed well, but both still like handfeeding, too, Jeepers in particular. Jeepers will run around my feet in a " mama, I'm starving" frenzy, while I'm feeding Spunk. Jeepie will wing-run his way up my leg, doesn't care that he tramples poor Spunky to get to the feeder, and shove Spunky right out of the feeder. Jeepers is most able at flying, and will go any where the feeder or my hand goes. Spunky is much more patient, laid back. Both babies are in with Oopsie, have been in cage for about a week. Boy, the first few days were traumatic. Oopsie said neither baby could take the place of Tumble, and he didn't want them in there. He'd attack, try to grab, twist and pull feathers, but with his bill deformity, he could only push and shove. Now, every birdy is happy here. They all pile in to the same nest bowl at night time, with the little bird in the middle.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Daryl. It sounds like the youngsters are doing wonderfully!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have some adorable babies with such sweet personalities LOL. 
Would love to see a pick of the three of them piled in the nest.
Thanks for the update.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Will be interesting to see which*

one is male and which is female. One would THINK Spunky, but they sure have a way of surprising you! They both sound like wonderful birds. If Jeepers keeps up current antics, he/she is going to be real character!

Keep up updated...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well,
The pidgey kids and I haven't had the little "birds and the bees" talk yet, so even they don't know whose what, sex wise. 
I've had hand raised babies in the past, very attached to me, even when returned to the loft, but let them get older and figure out what they are, and they will come over for a handout, and play with my shoe laces, but they aren't so interested in being held and petted. I think Jeepers will just stay clingy the way he is now, and always looking for food.
Daryl


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, first off, the bigger baby has finally told me his name. It's Jeepers. And Jeepers had figured out syringe eating as of earlier today. He eats so much I may have to knit him a little birdie bra.
> As to the other baby, previously known as Spanky, well, I'm not as fluent in baby pigeon as I am in baby pidgen. What I was hearing as Spanky was actually Spunky. Little Spunky just sat, gave me such a look and corrected me. How humiliating !! Spunky has no problem eating.
> Daryl


*aww..how cute?*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, I am enjoying reading about your babies. Brings back memories. They are so sweet when they climb all over you. Thought you may enjoy the attached picture from some of our 2002 crop. Silver (who died a few months ago) is in the foreground with Dolly and Alfalfa climbing and a 4th I can't recognize on the floor below me. They were all released but Silver.

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, Maggie, what a priceless pic.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear Spunky and Jeepers are doing so well. thanks for the update.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Maggie,*

That picture is great! Talk about "determination!?" Sorry to hear about Silver.

Daryl, your adventures with Spunky and Jeepers are getting more hysterical by the post! But, then again, there are few dull moments around pigeons (and that includes just one, like Mr. Squeaks!)

UPDATES AWAY!! AND PICS TOO!


----------

